# how to install FAMP



## philo_neo (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi,
I try to install FAMP on FreeBSD 10.1.
For help me i reading this link https://fosskb.wordpress.com/2014/04/10/famp-installing-apache2-4-mysql-php-on-freebsd-10/
but i have many errors !
1/ at first apache24 are sucess to compile with `make install clean`, but the server apache24 doesn't start after `/usr/local/sbin/apachectl start`, this my output :

```
root@sta-rapace:~ # /usr/local/sbin/apachectl start
Performing sanity check on apache24 configuration:
AH00526: Syntax error on line 519 of /usr/local/etc/apache24/httpd.conf:
Invalid address or port
Starting apache24.
AH00526: Syntax error on line 519 of /usr/local/etc/apache24/httpd.conf:
Invalid address or port
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/apache24: WARNING: failed to start apache24
root@sta-rapace:~ #
```
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
this is the file `/usr/local/etc/apache24/httpd.conf`

ServerRoot "/usr/local"
# ServerAdmin phipo.neo@gmail.com
# ServerName www.phipo.com:80
DocumentRoot "/usr/local/www/apache24/data"
Listen :80
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
for more informations you can download httpd.conf's file.
***************************************************************************************
2/ at second mysql56-server doesn't compile, this is my output :

```
root@sta-rapace:~ # cd /usr/ports/databases/mysql56-server/
root@sta-rapace:/usr/ports/databases/mysql56-server # make deinstall
===>  Deinstalling for mysql56-server
===>  mysql56-server not installed, skipping
root@sta-rapace:/usr/ports/databases/mysql56-server # make reinstall
===>  mysql56-server-5.6.23 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/cmake - not found
===>  Verifying reinstall for /usr/local/bin/cmake in /usr/ports/devel/cmake
===>  cmake-3.1.1 depends on executable: sphinx-build - not found
===>  Verifying reinstall for sphinx-build in /usr/ports/textproc/py-sphinx
===>  py27-sphinx-1.2.3 depends on package: py27-Jinja2>=2.3 - not found
===>  Verifying reinstall for py27-Jinja2>=2.3 in /usr/ports/devel/py-Jinja2
===>  Staging for py27-Jinja2-2.7.3
===>  py27-Jinja2-2.7.3 depends on package: py27-MarkupSafe>=0.18 - not found
===>  Verifying reinstall for py27-MarkupSafe>=0.18 in /usr/ports/textproc/py-MarkupSafe
===>  Staging for py27-MarkupSafe-0.23
===>  py27-MarkupSafe-0.23 depends on package: py27-setuptools27>0 - found
===>  py27-MarkupSafe-0.23 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python2.7 - found
===>  Generating temporary packing list
/usr/local/lib/python2.7/distutils/dist.py:267: UserWarning: Unknown distribution option: 'include_package_data'
  warnings.warn(msg)
/usr/local/lib/python2.7/distutils/dist.py:267: UserWarning: Unknown distribution option: 'zip_safe'
  warnings.warn(msg)
/usr/local/lib/python2.7/distutils/dist.py:267: UserWarning: Unknown distribution option: 'test_suite'
  warnings.warn(msg)
usage: setup.py [global_opts] cmd1 [cmd1_opts] [cmd2 [cmd2_opts] ...]
  or: setup.py --help [cmd1 cmd2 ...]
  or: setup.py --help-commands
  or: setup.py cmd --help

error: option --single-version-externally-managed not recognized
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[11]: stopped in /usr/ports/textproc/py-MarkupSafe
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[10]: stopped in /usr/ports/textproc/py-MarkupSafe
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[9]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/py-Jinja2
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[8]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/py-Jinja2
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[7]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/py-Jinja2
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[6]: stopped in /usr/ports/textproc/py-sphinx
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[5]: stopped in /usr/ports/textproc/py-sphinx
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/cmake
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/cmake
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/cmake
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql56-server
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql56-server
root@sta-rapace:/usr/ports/databases/mysql56-server #
```
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I don't anderstand this output : 
error: option --single-version-externally-managed not recognized
**************************************************************************************

how to debug the FAMP installation ?

Regards
Philippe


----------



## talsamon (Feb 5, 2015)

http.conf:

```
Listen 80 not "Listen :80"
```
and try to reinstall devel/py-setuptools27.


----------



## philo_neo (Feb 5, 2015)

It is "OK" for MySql !

But for Apache iI don't see the mistake "Listen 80" in the httpd.conf file !


----------



## talsamon (Feb 5, 2015)

Look at the lines 50 - 54 in httpd.conf.


----------

